# Pleco help



## lperry82 (May 9, 2011)

What foods do plecos eat 

I have looked up but not a great help as all im getting is algae


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

You can get wafers for Plecos

Mine also eat any catfish pellets.


----------



## lperry82 (May 9, 2011)

deb53 said:


> You can get wafers for Plecos
> 
> Mine also eat any catfish pellets.


Thankyou for your reply


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

It varies with the species, some are omnivores, some primarily relish more meaty foods and others eat solely vegetable matter and algae. 

Many omnivorous and carnivorous species starve to death, mainly because fishkeepers take the belief that all plecs eat nothing but algae. Starvation is a number one cause of deaths amongst plecs that leaves people bewildered. It's also important to provide a piece of bogwood/driftwood for most L no. Plecs and species that consume wood. Wood contains an organic chemical called lignin that is very much like the fibre of the aquatic world, it aids digestion in several ways.

In short, try to idenify your species (or even just try to narrow down to its genus) and assess the dietary needs.


----------



## lperry82 (May 9, 2011)

What iv looked up its a common pleco that looks like this 

(Not mine)
Common pleco (Hypostomus plecostomus) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

